# How many Corydoras pigme could I have in 8 gallon



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Corydoras pigme are really small , is it OK keep group of 12 in my Fluval flora ?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Sure. They're not a big bioload. Just ensure you don't add anymore fish or you're playing with a knife's edge in regards to water quality.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a Fluval Ebi, which is the same size as a Flora (8 gallons), and I also have some corydoras pygmaeus in my 36 bowfront. I'm not an expert, but just by observing the pygmy corydoras I wouldn't put 12 in a Flora. I think the tank would be too crowded, both in terms of water quality and in appearance. I'd recommend 6 to start with. You could always add more later.

I have 5 galaxy rasboras and 2 dwarf orange crayfish in my Ebi.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Already have 2 otos , but I wont add more fish just some CRS. I heard they will be shy in small groups under 10.


----------



## Athomedad (Oct 8, 2011)

I have 11 pygmy corys in a 10 gallon with a couple feeder guppies & they seem quite happy. I put a piece of driftwood in with a small Anubis plant. They only hide when I'm cleaning the tank. Personable little guys.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Wondering if these might make good companions for a betta? I have an Ebi/Flora too. They certainly look cute enough.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Kind of nit picking, but a standard 10g is actually 20" by 10" by 12". In any case though, a dozen is probably too many in a 8g, especially with 2 otos and crystal shrimp. Start with 6, and see what the bioload is like after you add the crystals before adding more cories. Shrimp are more sensitive to nitrogenous wastes than fish are, so it's better to stock lighter. Plus crystals don't come cheap, so why take the risk?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I went to pick up cories this morning from Charles place, I wanted to pick up just 5 ,but when I saw them,OMG they are so tiny ,smaller than Amano shrimp! I took 12 , I'll check the water parameter but I am pretty sure it will be fine.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

You'll be fine with the 12. I've had 20 in my 10 gallon before. As long as your tank have plants and you have a reasonable filtration coinciding with water changes, you'll be fine. Enjoy the lil guys! Some of those lil guys' brothers and sisters are in my tank also


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, they sound adorable! Enjoy!

My pygmy corydoras are bigger than amano shrimp, that's for sure. They're bigger than my galaxy rasboras, and about the size of my furcatus.

I definitely need more of these little guys, pygmaeus or hasbrosus. They are quite comical and hard-working.



arash53 said:


> I went to pick up cories this morning from Charles place, I wanted to pick up just 5 ,but when I saw them,OMG they are so tiny ,smaller than Amano shrimp! I took 12 , I'll check the water parameter but I am pretty sure it will be fine.


----------



## chimdon (Oct 2, 2011)

arash53 said:


> I went to pick up cories this morning from Charles place, I wanted to pick up just 5 ,but when I saw them,OMG they are so tiny ,smaller than Amano shrimp! I took 12 , I'll check the water parameter but I am pretty sure it will be fine.


Haha ya, that's exactly what happened to me. Asked Charles' for 6, ended up with 12 after seeing how small they actually were


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

After following this thread, I was inspired to move 3 of my pygmy corydoras over from my 36 gallon into my 8 gallon Ebi. They're mature and so they're not as small as Charles' cories, but they're sure a lot more visible in the Ebi than in the bigger tank.

Adding the pygmy corydoras seems to have made the 5 galaxy rasboras less shy. They had been hiding at the back in the plants a lot of the time, but they are out front now, swimming with the cories. It's very nice!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Pygmies are awesome. On the subject on them, caught my group in spawning action yesterday. Now thinking to add more

Sent from Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Come get more. I think i might have any 30 or so left


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Now...I'm wondering if I should have these guys in my Ebi too! Any photos of your setup? I would love to see how small they look in the tank. Cheers.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, Atom, I don't have any photos of them yet (but I'll try to take one). My pygmy corydoras are fully grown and there are now 4 of them in the tank. They are just a little larger than a chubby galaxy rasbora/ celestial pearl danio.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

small video, sorry for the bad quality.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Your fish look totally sweet and happy! Thank you for reminding me to try pygmy cories in my Ebi. I thought they might not like being in such a narrow tank but they seem very happy. They are all hanging out together as a group, too.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes, they are really happy in my tank, 

unfortunately one of the stuck in the filter and died , I change the filter flow to the lowest as possible.

What is the best food for them I put a Algae Wafer tablet two days ago and still not finished , sometimes they go over it and eat it ,but I guess they don't really like it. I ordered decapsulated brine shrimp online I hope they like it.

Another question , is Betta compatible with them?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear that your corydora died. Do you think that it is possible that it died and then was sucked up to the filter? I think they are strong swimmers. 

I have not tried pygmy corydoras with a betta but I don't think that any betta that was happy to be in a community tank would harm them. They don't have long, flowy tails so I don't think the betta would see him as a challenge. However, the betta might intimidate the pygmys if he charged them from time to time. They get along very well with galaxy rasboras (FYI) and even swim together sometimes, but the galaxy rasboras tend to be shy. I can see that a betta would be more visible in the tank.

My pygmy corydoras like to eat algae (or diatoms?) off of plant leaves, which makes them very good in an established tank. I also give them Hikari sinking tablets, the little ones with the picture of the corydora on the front. I also find they don't eat a lot of the algae wafer but will pick at them from time to time. They will eat some of the food I give the galaxy rasboras. They have very tiny mouths, and I think they sometimes like the ground up Sera baby fish food that I have on hand for the juvie endlers. They seem pretty happy to eat anything, I think.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Earthworm pellets. Half a pellet will be bring them out from hiding.

Sorry to hear about the single death. They're small and fragile. 

Sent from Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Are they easy to find in stock? This is brilliant, I think I've found the tankmates for my betta  But I need my Ebi to cycle first...that'll take a while...


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Arcteryx said:


> Are they easy to find in stock? This is brilliant, I think I've found the tankmates for my betta  But I need my Ebi to cycle first...that'll take a while...


Contact Charles (Canadian Aquatics). I bought them form him, he always has these guys in stock.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks! I dropped him a PM. I watched your video and really liked what I saw


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I removed my tank top glass, are they jumper ?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

No they normally are not the type of fish that would jump out. But not going to say they would not.

Sent from Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

This is another video


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

They are adorable, Arash53! They sure like to hang around in a group, don't they? Much more visible than my secretive galaxy rasboras.

I like these in my Ebi so much that I'm going to move the galaxy rasboras and just have the pygmy corydoras. I may even move the orange crayfish to a different tank and let these guys have the whole thing (All 8 gallons...) even though the crayfish aren't bothering them. 

I got 12 more from Charles (small ones) and so I've got quite a few now in 4 different tanks. I'm going to experiment to see where they are happiest. I noticed that they like to swim the whole length of the 36 gallon bowfront, so I thought they'd feel squished in the Ebi, but they seem very happy and sociable in it. Quite adaptable little fish, maybe the most adaptable I've seen.

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I am really happy ,I made good choice buying these, I would say they are one of the best choice for nano tanks. 

and YES they always hangout together


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Aww...now I want some. They look very small! Are they about the same size as chili rasboras just fatter? 

Thanks for posting the vids. It makes me want to start another tank for them.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Atom,

I have chili rasboras in my Ebi with the pygmy corydoras. The smallest ones are still bigger (deeper and wider in body) than chili rasboras and the adults are a little bigger than a chubby galaxy rasbora, I think. I'm not a good judge of size but I think that's about right, and I know that you're familiar with those fish.

The main thing that I like about them is that they play together.

*By the way, I don't recommend putting dwarf orange crayfish (or any crayfish) with pygmy corydoras. Some of the pygmy corydoras like to sleep on the sand at night and the crayfish will hunt them. I switched on my tank light at night and saw this happening ... I have moved my dwarf orange crayfish to a pygmy cory-less tank. The crayfish were fine with galaxy rasboras because the galaxy rasboras don't come down.*


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

We should have some kind of dwarf cory club or something...  Picked up the last of them from Charles tonight, just setting them up to go into the tank right now. Very cute li'l fellas!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I also hear Charles is bringing in Corydora habrosus. A very hard to find dwarf cory.

Sent from Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been looking for habrosus for awhile. I'd like them for my 22 long. I have one habrosus right now, and he seems quite different from the pygmy cories.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Morainy said:


> I've been looking for habrosus for awhile. I'd like them for my 22 long. I have one habrosus right now, and he seems quite different from the pygmy cories.


Are they same size or habrosus is bigger ?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

same size.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, Arash, 
In my inexpert opinion, the habrosus is similar in size to the adult pygmy cory, maybe slightly bigger and deeper. Within half a centimeter. 

Their behaviour seems a little different. The habrosus ( mine, anyway) seems to avoid a strong current and prefers the end of the tank that does not have the filter in it and has a big rock and plants. The pygmy cories will swim right into the current.

The habrosus that I have will sometimes swim up and down the glass at the end of the tank for a few minutes like a panda cory, while my pygmy corydoras don't seem to do this. Even when I had only one pygmy, he didn't spend much time doing that, but would prefer to swim with the harlequins.

Otherwise, they are quite similar. I think the habrosus is more like a miniature corydora in appearance and behaviour (scouring the sand) and the pygmy cory sometimes seems to mimic a small tetra in the way it will swim across the middle of a tank if the tank is a big one. In a small tank, there's no difference.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I agree , the pygmies are something hybrid sometimes like corydora sometimes like tetras , and the good thing is they school even in the 8 gallon tank!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, they hang around like great buddies in an 8 gallon. Fun to watch! They're actually the best fish for the Ebi that I've seen, in terms of enjoyment for the watcher.

In a longer tank, though (30 or 36 inches) the pygmy really shines in its swimming behaviour. A lone pygmy cory will swim back and forth in tight formation with rasboras, or several of them will swim back and forth as if they were a group of cardinals. They don't keep to the ground at all.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Hi Atom,
> 
> The main thing that I like about them is that they play together.
> 
> *By the way, I don't recommend putting dwarf orange crayfish (or any crayfish) with pygmy corydoras. Some of the pygmy corydoras like to sleep on the sand at night and the crayfish will hunt them. I switched on my tank light at night and saw this happening ... I have moved my dwarf orange crayfish to a pygmy cory-less tank. The crayfish were fine with galaxy rasboras because the galaxy rasboras don't come down.*


They sound delightful. Though I have no room for any at the moment for cories and I see that Charles is soldout at the moment due to a sudden surge in popularity...I wonder why, heh. I'm afraid my 4 gal eheim will be too small. Maybe I'll move my chilis out of the ebi and into the eheim instead, but then I'll have to move the cray out since I have a feeling the chilis will be a tasty snack for him.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Atom, I have chili rasboras in with the crayfish and the crayfish don't pay any attention to them at all. Even though the crayfish can climb up into the water lettuce on a plant stalk and the chili rasboras like to swim in the fronds, the crayfish don't bother the chili rasboras. I don't think they are very agile once they're clutching the top of a tall, thin plant.

At night fish that sit on the bottom of the tank can be at risk. When I switched on my tank light, I found both of my crayfish with pincers clamped on the tail fins of a pygmy cory (adult, not one of the babies). The pygmy cories were not struggling but were just sitting there, frozen. I moved the crayfish and the cories were fine so I don't really know if any injuries would have followed and it's too hard to do a head count. However, I have observed the crayfish stalking the oto too.



Atom said:


> They sound delightful. Though I have no room for any at the moment for cories and I see that Charles is soldout at the moment due to a sudden surge in popularity...I wonder why, heh. I'm afraid my 4 gal eheim will be too small. Maybe I'll move my chilis out of the ebi and into the eheim instead, but then I'll have to move the cray out since I have a feeling the chilis will be a tasty snack for him.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Atom said:


> ...I see that Charles is soldout at the moment due to a sudden surge in popularity...


Sorry, I snagged the last of them yesterday  Drove a long way to get'm too!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I feed them with crashed Formula One Flakes , they love it and they coloured up


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

How much do you feed them? I'm constantly wondering if I'm over or underfeeding them...



arash53 said:


> I feed them with crashed Formula One Flakes , they love it and they coloured up


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I notice that mine like to hide out in and amongst the wisteria, and hunker down in the shade. They do come out and "play" and chase each other around, but that's more the exception. I've had them for just a little over a week.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I feed them couple times a day , just a little bit well crashed flake , and put an algae wafer for weekend because the tank is in the office. 

How many of them you have in your tank? mine are hiding when some one else come in to see them , but they know me  even if I tap the glass they dont mind 

I bough some de capsulated brine shrimp egge (non hatching) for them ,and I try it tomorrow .


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I've got 11-13 of them... I'm never sure  How long have you had yours for? Mine are definitely still skittish. I crush my flakes and they sink but I'm always kinda worried they don't get eaten when they go into the leaves of a stand of plants...? The behavior I've noticed on mine seem normal from what I've read at planet catfish... so I'm not too worried. Wouldn't mind seeing them peek out a bit more often though


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I bought them on Dec 29. I have also 20 RCS in there so In am sure if anything left shrimps will take care of it.


----------

